# Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"



## CarpFreakSHG (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Angler-Gemeinde, 

da ich im Moment meine freien Tage damit verbringe lukrative  neue Gewässer für mich zu entdecken, stieß ich in den letzten Tagen nicht selten auf das Verkehrsschild "Anlieger frei". 

Gestern z.B. habe ich aufgrund einer Gewässerkarte eines Vereines eine Rundtour gestartet um mir einige schöne Plätze an der Weser zu suchen. 
Und gerade an der Weser stolperte ich bei einigen Stich- und Feldwegen über das Schild "landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr und Anlieger frei". 
Klar, ich bin dem Verein noch nicht beigetreten und habe keine gültigen Fischereipapiere für das Gewässer, was mich als Anlieger  ausweist. 
Aber die Frage ist, bin ich es mit gültigen Fischereipapieren? Ich meine, darf ich dann in solche Wege reinfahren ? 

Hab nämlich um ehrlich zu sein keine Lust nach 30 Minütiger Fahrt zur Weser nocheinmal 30 Minuten damit zu verbringen, meine Sachen mit nem Trolley (den ich auch erst kaufen müsste) an das Wasser zu bekommen. 

Wäre für Antworten dankbar. 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## hecq (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Nein darfst du nicht. Da du als Angler kein Anlieger bist. 

Weiß aber nicht ob es da doch Sonderregelungen gibt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Da würde ich ( mit gültigem Fishcereischein ) bedenkenlos reinfahren. Als Angler hat man ein Uferbetretungsrecht und das weist einen m.M. nach klar als Anlieger aus. Das hat nix mit dort wohnen zu tun. 
Meine Meinung, keine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft.

Im Gegensatz dazu, wenn nur landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr zugelassen ist. Dann darf man als Angler leider nicht.


----------



## hecq (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

http://www.ig-gersprenz.de/Recht und Gesetz/Anlieger frei_a.pdf 
hab da mal ein wenig gegoogelt.


----------



## Doc Plato (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



hecq schrieb:


> http://www.ig-gersprenz.de/Recht und Gesetz/Anlieger frei_a.pdf
> hab da mal ein wenig gegoogelt.



Na super... schönen Dank Herr Schütte, Regierungsdirektor.... :v

Ich handhabe das ansonsten so wie Ralle 24.


----------



## Hucho hucho (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Hallo,

selbstverständlich sind Angler Anlieger, wenn sie fischereiberechtigt im betreffenden Gewässer sind. Hatte selbst schon mal ein Knöllchen am Auto. Daraufhin eine Kopie des Fischereierlaubnisscheins an den zuständigen Beamten, mit Verweis auf die aktuelle Rechtssprechung, geschickt und die Sache war erledigt.
An meinem Hausgewässer bittet die Polizei sogar die Angler ihre Scheine hinter die Windschutzscheibe zu legen, damit sie nicht versehentlich einem Angler ein Knöllchen ausstellen. Badegäste dagegen müssen auf den städtischen Parkplatz ausweichen (1,80€ pro Tag)

Gruß


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Definiere ich das so richtig (vorrausgesetzt gültiger Fischereischein liegt vor): 

Anlieger frei: ich darf bedenkenlos reinfahren

Landwirtschaft/Forstwirtschaft frei: ich darf nicht reinfahren sofern ich nicht zum Vorstand gehöre, Pächter bin und keine Hegemaßnahme bzw. Entnahmemaßnahme nachweisen kann? 

Ok, damit kann ich leben. 
Allerdings stört mich da ein Szenario: 
ich bin gestern zu Fuß eien ca. 1 Kilometer langen weg zur Weser gewandert, gut gepflastert, mit dem Schild "Landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr und Anlieger frei " gekennzeichnet. 
Am Ende diesen Weges lag die Weser, der Weg wiederum verlief in einem T, sprich nur noch rechts und links entlang. 
Es gab kein verkehrsschild was ein Durchfahrts- bzw. Befahrungsverbot regelte. 
Trotzdem ließ mich das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich auf einem Radweg stehe. 

Wie regelt ihr das bei großen oder kleinen Flüssen? Da gibts ja zumeist keinen Parkplatz, oder nen Weg direkt ans Wasser. 
Schleppt ihr alle eure Klotten dahin ? 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Fischpaule (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Moin
Hierbei muss man stark trennen zwischen Land-und Forstwirtschaftlichen Verkehr und Anlieger

Ein Anlieger bist du sofort, wenn du ein Anliegen hast - du darfst also dort auf jeden Fall reinfahren, auch wenn du nur schauen willst, ob der Weg überhaupt zum Gewässer führt - auch wenn du da parken möchtest, hast du ein Anliegen - eine pure beabsichtigte Durchfahrt, ist allerdings nicht gestattet - wenn du aber während der Durchfahrt schaust, ob dort vielleicht ein Gullideckel rot angemalt ist |rolleyes, hast du schon wieder ein Anliegen....

Bei Land- und Forstwirtschaflichen Wegen, bist du nur berechtigt, wenn du auch ein Erlaubnisschein für dieses Gewässer hast - die Forst- oder Naturschutzbehörde kann aber auch dieses einschränken - ein Befahrungsrecht für die Wege gibt es also nicht - es ist allerdings gestattet so lange es nicht explizit aufgefürt ist - z.B. bei hohen Waldbrandwarnstufen...

Wenn das Schild für Einwohner steht, dürfen nur Einwohner und deren Gäste dort rein - also immer schön einen Namen von irgend einem Anwohner merken, der da wohnt , du darfst selbstverständlich dort mit deinem Auto nach einem Anwohner suchen|supergri

#h


----------



## hecq (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Hierbei muss man stark trennen zwischen Land-und Forstwirtschaftlichen Verkehr und Anlieger
> 
> Ein Anlieger bist du sofort, wenn du ein Anliegen hast - du darfst also dort auf jeden Fall reinfahren, auch wenn du nur schauen willst, ob der Weg überhaupt zum Gewässer führt - auch wenn du da parken möchtest, hast du ein Anliegen - eine pure beabsichtigte Durchfahrt, ist allerdings nicht gestattet - wenn du aber während der Durchfahrt schaust, ob dort vielleicht ein Gullideckel rot angemalt ist |rolleyes, hast du schon wieder ein Anliegen....
> ...


 
Falsch. Es hat nichts mit einem Anliegen zu tun. Mit Anlieger frei sind z.B Grundstücke, Häuser usw gemeint.


----------



## Case (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Im Gegensatz dazu, wenn nur landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr zugelassen ist. Dann darf man als Angler leider nicht.



Doch, da darf man rein.

Zwar offiziell nicht zum angeln, aber wenn am Gewässer igendwelche Arbeiten zu verrichten sind. Zum Beispiel Müll wegräumen, Gewässerkontrolle auf evtl. Fischsteben, Angelstellen ausasten....

Wir hatten das Problem recht massiv im Verein. Wenn ich blos 'ne alte Maisdose in mein gelben Sack pack, kann man mir gar nix.


Case


----------



## Fischpaule (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



hecq schrieb:


> Falsch. Es hat nichts mit einem Anliegen zu tun. Mit Anlieger frei sind z.B Grundstücke, Häuser usw gemeint.



Nein, dafür gibt es das Verkehrsschild "Anwohner frei"


----------



## Dart (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



hecq schrieb:


> Falsch. Es hat nichts mit einem Anliegen zu tun. Mit Anlieger frei sind z.B Grundstücke, Häuser usw gemeint.


Anwohner ...und deren Besucher.....hoffe das stimmt
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## hecq (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Nein, dafür gibt es das Verkehrsschild "Anwohner frei"


 
http://www.fahrtipps.de/frage/anlieger.php

schau dir das mal an.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



Case schrieb:


> Doch, da darf man rein.
> 
> Zwar offiziell nicht zum angeln, aber wenn am Gewässer igendwelche Arbeiten zu verrichten sind. Zum Beispiel Müll wegräumen, Gewässerkontrolle auf evtl. Fischsteben, Angelstellen ausasten....
> 
> ...



Hallo Case, 

auch wenn sich unsere Aufsichtsorgane jenseits der Fischerei manchmal ein bisschen blöde anstellen: 
wenn ich drei Ruten im Wasser habe, oder zwei je nach dem, und halte einem "Grünen" nen gelben Sack mit ner leeren Schachtel Zigaretten unter die Nase und sage ihm, dass ich gerade ganz ohne Vereinsmitglieder eine Reinigunsaktion durchführe, dan hält der mich doch für bescheuert und liefert mich ein.....nein, so leicht kann doch unsere Gesetzgebung nicht zu umgehen sein.


----------



## Fischpaule (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



hecq schrieb:


> http://www.fahrtipps.de/frage/anlieger.php
> 
> schau dir das mal an.



Ich habe deswegen mal ein Problem mit der Polizei gehabt, dabei ging es darum, das ich dort einen Parkplatz gesucht habe, ohne das ich einen Anwohner dort besuchen wollte - ich habe nach dem Einspruch Recht bekommen, weil ich ein begründetes Anliegen hatte...


#h


----------



## Jose (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



Hucho hucho schrieb:


> An meinem Hausgewässer bittet die Polizei sogar die Angler ihre Scheine hinter die Windschutzscheibe zu legen, damit sie nicht versehentlich einem Angler ein Knöllchen ausstellen.



Was machst du, wenn du am wasser kontrolliert wirst (" beim fischfang sind mitzuführen...")?

obwohl wir ja alle mit dem angeln ein anliegen haben denk ich doch, dass wir nicht als anlieger anerkannt werden.

ich halt mich da bedeckt, kenn ich doch: im zweifel fast immer gegen den "angeklagten".


----------



## Dart (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Also das mit dem "Anliegen" sollte doch mal näher begründet werden. Ich hab ja schon subjektiv ein begründetes Anliegen, wenn ich den Heimweg abkürzen will, um eine Anwohner-Frei Zone zu durchfahren


----------



## Case (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Hallo Case,
> 
> auch wenn sich unsere Aufsichtsorgane jenseits der Fischerei manchmal ein bisschen blöde anstellen:
> wenn ich drei Ruten im Wasser habe, oder zwei je nach dem, und halte einem "Grünen" nen gelben Sack mit ner leeren Schachtel Zigaretten unter die Nase und sage ihm, dass ich gerade ganz ohne Vereinsmitglieder eine Reinigunsaktion durchführe, dan hält der mich doch für bescheuert und liefert mich ein.....nein, so leicht kann doch unsere Gesetzgebung nicht zu umgehen sein.



@ CarpFreak,

wir hatten genau dieses Problem. Schild mit "landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei", so ca. einen Kilometer von unserem Vereinsgewässer entfernt. Wir haben da sogar einen " Parkplatz" gepachtet. Das Vereinsgewässer ist Eigentum des Vereins.
Irgend ein Landwirt hat dann mit Theater angefangen. Die Durchfahrt sei für Angler nicht erlaubt. 
Nun, wir haben auch Anwälte als Vereinsmitglieder, und die haben das geprüft und eben diese Gesetzeslücke gefunden. das wurde uns auch auf der Jahreshauptversammlung mitgeteilt. Leider habe ich da nichts Schriftliches.

Ein eigenes Erlebnis:
Ich bin genau in diesen Weg reingefahren und der Jagdpächter wollte mich rausjagen. Hab ich nicht gemacht, und er ist zur Polizei gegangen. Nach einer guten Zeit ist er dann sehr schlecht gelaunt zurückgekommen. Also, die Polizei hat das auch nicht interessiert.

Case


----------



## Schuschek (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Unsere Vereine sind doch Pächter der von uns beangelten Gewässer. Wir sind Mitglieder des Vereins, also ein Teil des Vereins. Deshalb haben wir dieses Gewässer gepachtet, und sind deshalb doch Anlieger. Wenn "Anlieger frei" steht gilt es meines Erachtens auch für mich


----------



## honeybee (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Erlebnis....

Auf dem Weg ans Wasser befuhr ich eine Straße die wie unten gekennzeichnet war und erhielt darauf hin 3 Wochen später einen Bescheid über 15 Euro.

Die Straße war mit einem Durchfahrtsverbotschild gekennzeichnet mit Zusatz "Anlieger frei".

Ich habe Widerspruch gegen diesen Bescheid eingelegt und sammelte dazu einige Infos aus dem www und legte diese dem Widerspruch bei. Und Bingo.......die Sache hatte sich erledigt



> *a) Zusatzschild Nr. 1020-30 "Anlieger frei"*
> In seinem Urteil vom 12.11.1962 - 2 Ss 416/62 hatte das OLG Celle (vgl. VRS 25, 364) entschieden: Die Befugnis zur Ausübung der Fischerei an einem Gewässer verleiht dem Inhaber der Befugnis nicht die Eigenschaft eines Anliegers hinsichtlich eines in Richtung auf das Gewässer führenden, für Kraftfahrzeuge mit Ausnahme des Anliegerverkehrs gesperrten Weges. Zur Begründung war ausgeführt worden, die Anliegereigenschaft setze ein Besitzrecht am Grundstück voraus, während dem Angler nur ein insoweit nicht ausreichendes Aneignungsrecht betreffend gefangene Fische zustehe.
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://www.radarfalle.de/recht/sonstiges/anlieger.php

Es empfiehlt sich, diese Seite mal durch zu lesen.


----------



## Parasol (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Hallo,
es ist also klar, bei "Anlieger frei" darf ein Angler den Weg befahren; aber nicht weil er ein Anliegen hat, sondern weil er als berechtigter Nutzer Anlieger ist.
Wege mit Zusatzschild "Frei für Land- und Forstwirtschaft" darf der Angler nicht befahren. Auch "Frei für Fischereiberechtigte" ist für Sportangler nicht befahrbar. Dagegen erlaubt das Zusatzschild "Frei für Fischereitreibende" dem Angler das Befahren des Weges. Während der Begriff "*Fischereiberechtigte*" ein gesetzlich definierter Begriff ist und den Inhaber des Fischereirechts meint, sind Angler auch *Fischereitreibende*.


----------



## magic feeder (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

wenn da steht angler frei.....dann steht es da...........ich bin angler...............und würde mir dabei nix denken


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



magic feeder schrieb:


> wenn da steht angler frei.....dann steht es da...........ich bin angler...............und würde mir dabei nix denken




*räusper*

Da steht "Anlieger frei", nicht Angler frei. 
:vik:


----------



## j4ni (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Bei uns im Schein steht sogar ausdrücklich ein Satz a la "Der Inhaber dieses Scheines (oder war es Vereinsmitglied?) is Anlieger im Sinne der StVO an alle Gewässern des Vereins" naja oder so ähnlich hab die Pappe nicht hier. Dazu kommt noch nen Aufkleber vom Verein der am Auto kleben sollte (oder sichtbar drin liegen) damit man den Schein nicht im Auto liegen lassen muss, wie weiter oben beschrieben. Damit jibbet keine Knollen, die Gastangler hingegen habe dieses "Anlieger-Recht" nicht und müßen dementsprechend weiter schleppen. Keine Ahnung wie oder ob das rechtlich rechtens ist oder eben nicht, klappt auf alle Fälle gut...ausser man ist GA


----------



## Aalhunter33 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

...also ich muß glaube bald auf die raffnixcouch....|kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Ganz schnell mal was, um Vorurteile bzw Volksmund zu entkräften #h...

"Anlieger" sind definitorisch Objekte, die sich um etwas gruppieren/anliegen, also hier eine Straße (vergleiche zum Verständnis "Anliegerstaaten", die sich also um ein Land gruppieren bzw. anliegen) 

"Anlieger" ist also keiner, der ein Anliegen hat , wie so oft fälschlich vom Namen abgeleitet, sondern kommt von Liegenschaft, also Grundstück ...
= Anwohner, Besucher (eben auch Versorger (Briefträger, Müllabfuhr usw.)) sowie alle anderen, die einen direkten Bezug/Grund haben, zur "Liegenschaft" zu kommen.

Ein Gewässer, das über eine "Anliegerstraße" zu erreichen ist, gilt als Liegenschaft für berechtigte Fischer und berechtigt Fischer dadurch zur "Liegenschaft" zu fahren.#h


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

@ CarpfreakSHG: Schick mal dem User "darthcarper" eine PN und schildere ihm die Situation. Der dürfte deine Frage beantworten können.


----------



## Klo (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Servus, 
da ich ja noch nicht 18 bin fährt mich meistens mein Vater zum Angeln. Darf er mich dann auf einem Weg der nur für Landwirtschaft und Angler frei ist hinfahren? Wenn er zurückfährt bin ich ja dann nicht mehr dabei und er befürchtet dass es dann Ärger geben könnte?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



Klo schrieb:


> Servus,
> da ich ja noch nicht 18 bin fährt mich meistens mein Vater zum Angeln. Darf er mich dann auf einem Weg der nur für Landwirtschaft und Angler frei ist hinfahren? Wenn er zurückfährt bin ich ja dann nicht mehr dabei und er befürchtet dass es dann Ärger geben könnte?


 
Das Schild für *Forst- bzw Landwirtschaft* ist klar geregelt:

Für Angler, die nur angeln wollen, ist es verboten, die Straße zu befahren.
Man darf es nur zur *Gewässerbewirtschaftung* befahren !

Wenn du aber das *"Anlieger frei"* Schld meinst, dann ganz klar: dein Vater darf dich hinfahren, weil er wie ein Besucher eines Anliegers (=bist DU) gilt. #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



Klo schrieb:


> Servus,
> da ich ja noch nicht 18 bin fährt mich meistens mein Vater zum Angeln. Darf er mich dann auf einem Weg der nur für Landwirtschaft und Angler frei ist hinfahren? Wenn er zurückfährt bin ich ja dann nicht mehr dabei und er befürchtet dass es dann Ärger geben könnte?


 

Du schreibst Landwirtschaft und *Angler .*
Mal angenommen Du hast Dich nicht vertippt und es gibt so ein Schild/Beschränkung bei Euch wirklich, dann darf Dein Vater Dich zum Angeln fahren. Auxch wenn er Dich auf dem Rückweg bzw. beim Abholen auf dem Hinweg nicht im Auto hat, so ist die Berechtigung doch gegeben.

Ansonsten gilt, was Toni vor mir gepostet hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



Klo schrieb:


> Darf er mich dann auf einem Weg der nur für *Landwirtschaft* *und Angler* frei ist hinfahren?


 
Jetzt sehe ich das auch:

habe das "und Angler" überlesen ...

wie @Ralle24 schon sagte, darf er für dich dort dann fahren!


----------



## Klo (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Hi,

Ok, danke. Ja das Schild heisst wirklich "... Angler" oder Fischereiberechtigte. 
Gruß Jogi


----------



## felixe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Hallo Leute,
irgendwie bin ich erleichtert,dass es in Deutschland genau so "Gummiparagraphen" gibt wie bei uns in Österreich. Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, das bei uns statt Anlieger halt Anrainer steht.
Ich habe bei unserer Polizei angerufen, da bekam ich die Antwort, dass das befahren solcher Straßen für Angler grundsätzlich verboten ist. Er meinte aber auch "wo kein Kläger da kein Richter".
So halten wir das auch. Ich fragte den Bauern dem der Weg gehört, ob ich da durchfahre darf, der erlaubte mir dass mit dem Nachsatz, ich sollte ganz langsam fahren, damit der Schotter nicht in die Wiese geschleudert wird.
ich meine, wenn man sich einigermaßen "normal" aufführt, werden sich die Anzeigen wohl in Grenzen halten.

lG

Felix


----------



## Emshecht (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Anlieger frei? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ein gutes Beispiel für Recht, das so von vielen Anglern nicht verstanden wird und daher auch immer Konfliktpotenzial birgt, sind die Regeln bezüglich des Befahrens von Wegen für Anlieger um zum Gewässer zu kommen.
Nun hat es auch mich in in den letzten Tagen auf Rügen erwischt. Das "Knöllchen" tut mir nicht weh. Aber ich möchte von der Bußgeldstelle eine nachvollziehbare Erklärung zum Sachverhalt, damit ich in Zukunft weiß, wie ich mich zu verhalten habe, wenn mir auf der Fahrt zu einer Angelstelle das Verbotszeichen mit dem Zusatzzeichen "Anlieger frei" begegnet. 
Hier mein Schreiben an die Behörden. Namen von Personen wurden gelöscht.

*An den Dienststellenleiter der Bußgeldstelle *
*Amt Nord-Rügen Herrn (…)*
*Ernst –Thälmann-Str. 37*
*18551 Sagard*



*nachrichtlich: *
*An die Obere Behörde Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei M-V*
*z.Hd. Herrn (…)*
*Thierfelder Str. 18*
*18003 Rostock*


*Betr.: Nutzung von Straßen und Wegen durch Angler *
*hier: Verbotsschild VZ 260 mit Zz. 1020-30 „Anlieger frei“*


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
mir wird zur Last gelegt, am 21.04.09 um 16:11 Uhr als Führer des PKW (…)in Drewoldke Hochuferweg folgende Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen zu haben:

Ich benutzte mit meinem Kraftfahrzeug den Verkehrsbereich, obwohl dieser durch Zeichen VZ 260 mit Zz. 1020-30 gesperrt war. § 41 Abs. 2, § 49 StVO; § 24 StVG; 141.2 BKat

Mit diesem Schreiben möchte ich zu dem Vorwurf, eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen zu haben, Stellung nehmen und mich zu dem Sachverhalt äußern. 

Als Angler fahre ich jedes Jahr im Herbst und im Frühjahr, wenn die Badegäste noch ausbleiben, an die Ostseeküste zum Brandungsangeln. Für das Küstengewässer besitze ich einen Jahreserlaubnisschein vom Landesamt für Fischerei M-V.
Für das Auffinden der Angelplätze habe ich mir die Lektüre „Der Angelführer Rügen“ besorgt. Hier werden alle Zufahrtswege zu den Küstenabschnitten und öffentlichen Parkplätzen genau beschrieben. Die Erhaltung und Pflege der Natur ist auch uns Anglern wichtig.
Da es sich bei auflandigem Wind am besten fischt, habe ich mir am 21.04.2009 den Küstenabschnitt „Tromper Wiek“ zum Brandungsangeln ausgewählt. Von Drewoldke führt ein ca. 8 km langer Plattenweg direkt auf der Steilküste nach Goor. Ein anderer Zufahrtsweg zu diesem Küstengewässer ist nicht gegeben. Der Weg ist für Anlieger frei (So beschreibt der “Angelführer Rügen“ Seite 34 den Anfahrtsweg. 

Bei der Anfahrt zum Angelgewässer begegnete ich mit dem Kraftfahrzeug unterwegs dem Verbotsschild 260 mit unmittelbar darunter angebrachtem, rechteckigem Zusatzschild mit der Aufschrift "Anlieger frei“ .
Ich bin der Meinung, auch der mit einem entsprechenden Fischereierlaubnisschein ausgestattete Angler ist berechtigt, eine mit dem Verbotsschild Nr. 260 und dem Zusatzschild "Anlieger frei" gesperrte Straße zu benutzen, wenn dies zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei an einem Gewässer geschieht, das an der betreffenden Straße liegt und *nur über sie erreichbar ist.*

*Der LVSA e.V. hat auf Anfrage beim Staatsministerium des Innern zu dem Problem Benutzung von mit Zeichen 250 (Sperrschild) und Zusatzzeichen "Land- und Forstwirtschaft frei", "Landwirtschaft frei" bzw. "Anlieger frei" ausgeschilderten Straßen und Wegen durch Angler folgende Stellungnahme erhalten: *

*Stellungnahme des Staatsministerium de Inneren*
*Schütte, Regierungsdirektor:*

*Bezug nehmend auf Ihre obige Anfrage nehme ich in Abstimmung mit dem Sächsischen Staatsministerium für Wirtschaft und Arbeit wie folgt Stellung:*

*Teilauszug aus dem Schreiben:*

*….. Straßen und Wege, die mit Zeichen 250 und Zusatzzeichen „Anlieger frei“ beschildert sind, sind jedoch abweichend zu beurteilen. Weil die Anliegereigenschaft durch die rechtliche Beziehung zu dem an der gesperrten Straße liegenden Grundstück bestimmt wird.(Eigentümer, Mieter, Pächter etc.) kann nach gefestigter höchstrichterlichen Rechtsprechung auch der mit einem entsprechenden Fischereierlaubnisschein ausgestattete Angler eine durch diese Beschilderung gesperrte Straße benutzen, wenn dies zum Zweck der Ausübung der Fischerei an einem Gewässer geschieht, das an der betreffenden Straße liegt oder über sie erreichbar ist.*

*Ich hoffe, Ihre Frage mit dieser Auskunft erschöpfend beantwortet zu haben. Gleichzeitig habe ich die Polizeidienststellen und die Bußgeldbehörden von der hiesigen Auffassung in Kenntnis gesetzt und gebeten, diese künftig zu berücksichtigen.*

-------------------------------------- 

Nach Erhalt des amtlichen Schreibens am 30.04.2009 habe ich telefonisch Kontakt mit der Bußgeldstelle Amt Nord – Rügen in 18551 Sagard aufgenommen und gehofft, dass man mir Gelegenheit gibt, zu dem Vorwurf Stellung zu nehmen. Ohne Erfolg!

Die STVO ist Bundesrecht und kann nicht von Bundesland zu Bundesland oder von Ordnungsamt zu Ordnungsamt im Land M-V unterschiedlich ausgelegt werden.

Nach meiner Rechtsauffassung sieht es so aus, dass ein Angler mit gültiger Gewässerkarte ein Anlieger ist, und damit Wege befahren darf, die mit dem Schild „Anlieger frei“ gekennzeichnet sind. An den Gewässern genießen Angler ein gesetzliches Uferbetretungsrecht, mit dem man rücksichtsvoll umgeht 

Es ist kaum zu verstehen, wenn ich einen Strafzettel bekomme und der Angler, der sein Auto neben mir geparkt hat, aber nicht. Nur weil er eine Anliegerferienwohnung in der Ortschaft Goor gemietet hat. #d#d#d Ein Jagdberechtigter gilt auch als Anlieger, wenn sein Jagdbezirk über die mit den in Rede stehenden Schildern gekennzeichnete Straße erreichbar ist.
Der Küstenabschnitt von Drewoldke bis Goor ist *nur* *über diesen Weg zu erreichen*. Ist ein 4 km langer Fußmarsch mit schwerem Angelgepäck für einen Angler noch zumutbar?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

*Sind Angler auf dem Wege zu ihrem Fischwasser nicht auch als Anlieger anzusehen?*

*Hierzu möchte ich auf eine Anzahl von Gerichtsurteilen zu dem Thema: „Nutzung von Straßen und Wegen mit dem Zusatzschild Nr. 1020-30 – „Anlieger frei" hinweisen: *

Das OLG Köln hat in seinem Urteil vom 9.4.1963 - Ss 6/63 - (vgl. VRS 25,367) ausgeführt: Anlieger ist auch der zum Betreten eines Grundstückes berechtigte Aneignungsberechtigte (Fischereiberechtigte), soweit dessen Aneignungsrecht und Recht zum Betreten des Grundstückes nicht lediglich auf Gewohnheitsrecht oder Gemeingebrauch beruht. Für die Frage der Anliegereigenschaft komme es nicht entscheidend auf ein Besitzrecht des Betroffenen an. Ein Aneignungsrecht genüge, weil dies der Verkehrsanschauung zum Begriff des Anliegers entspreche. Dabei spiele es keine Rolle, dass durch diese Auslegung des Begriffenen evtl. ein großer Personenkreis (Mitglieder eines Anglervereins) den grundsätzlich gesperrten Weg benutzen könne. Falls die Verwaltungsbehörde dies verhindern wolle, *müsse sie das* *Verbotsschild ohne Zusatz* anbringen.

Die streitige Frage ist schließlich durch den grundlegenden Beschluss des BGH vom 9.7.1965 - 4 StR 191/65 (vgl. BGHSt 20, 242) im Sinne der Entscheidung des OLG Köln geklärt worden. Der BGH hat ausgeführt: Die Anliegereigenschaft wird durch rechtliche Beziehung zu dem an die gesperrte Straße anliegenden bebauten oder unbebauten Grundstück bestimmt. Diese können dinglicher Art (Eigentümer) oder schuldrechtlicher Natur sein (Mieter, Pächter u.ä.). Nur dann könne z.B., was ein dringendes Bedürfnis erfordere, die Freistellung vom Verbot auch auf die nach der Verkehrsanschauung den unmittelbar Grundstücksberechtigten gleichstehenden Nutzungs- und Aneignungsberechtigten (Jagdpächter, Fischereiberechtigter u. dgl.) bezogen werden, die anderenfalls ihr Recht möglicherweise nicht ausüben können. 


Mit seinem Urteil vom 4.10.1977 - Ss 35/77 - (vgl. VRS 54, 311) hat das OLG Zweibrücken diese Rechtsprechung fortgeführt und für den Fall eines Jagdberechtigten entschieden, dass dieser als Anlieger gilt, wenn sein Jagdbezirk über die mit den in Rede stehenden Schildern gekennzeichnete Straße erreichbar ist. 


Nach der somit gefestigten höchstrichterlichen Rechtsprechung (vgl. auch OLG Hamburg VRS 52, 304 und VM 69, 47) auch der mit einem entsprechenden Fischereierlaubnisschein ausgestattete Angler berechtigt, eine mit dem Verbotsschild Nr. 250 und dem Zusatzschild "Anlieger frei" oder dem gleichbedeutenden Zusatzschild "Anliegerverkehr frei" gesperrte Straße zu benutzen, wenn dies zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei an einem Gewässer geschieht, das an der betreffenden Straße liegt oder über sie erreichbar ist. 
_______________________________


Da der Erlass eines Bußgeldbescheides mit zusätzlichen Kosten (Gebühren und Auslagen) verbunden ist, werde ich das Verwarnungsgeld in Höhe von 15,00 €uro in den nächsten Tagen *unter Vorbehalt* überweisen. *Meine Einzahlung gilt nicht als Schuldeingeständnis!*

Vielmehr bitte ich um eine nachvollziehbare Erklärung zum Sachverhalt, damit ich in Zukunft als Angler weiß, wie ich mich zu verhalten habe, wenn mir auf der Fahrt zu einer Angelstelle das Verbotszeichen VZ 260 mit Zusatzzeichen „Anlieger frei“ begegnet.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
(Emshecht)

( naaa ???...... Da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf eine Antwort der Behörden.)
Übrigens: Die Obere Fischereibehörde in Rostock ist an einer Klärung des leidigen Themas auch sehr interessiert.
Fortsetzung folgt #hSchauen wir mal...


----------



## Lenzibald (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Servus.
Felixe ich muß dich korrigieren.
Bei uns gibts das Schild Anrainer und Anlieger. Ist ein riesen Unterschied.
Beim Schild Anlieger darfst du als Angler reinfahren.
Beim Schild Anrainer darfst du als Angler nicht reinfahren.
Bei der Zufahrt zu meinem Teich steht Ausgenommen Anrainer, das heißt wer dort ein Grundstück hat oder dort Wohnt oder zu Besuch kommt darf reinfahren sonst niemand auch keine Angler. ich habe in den letzten jahren ca 200 Personen Angezeigt die ihre Autos bei meinem Teich abgestellt haben. Einzige Ausnahme die ich mache wenns ein Angler ist, die Haben eine Kopie ihres Angelscheins hinter der Scheibe.


----------



## Parasol (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Hallo,



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Felixe ich muß dich korrigieren.
> Bei uns gibts das Schild Anrainer und Anlieger. Ist ein riesen Unterschied.
> Beim Schild Anlieger darfst du als Angler reinfahren.
> ...



der große Irrtum: "Anrainer" ist lediglich eine Wortvariante zu "Anlieger". Beide Begriffe bedeuten in der StVO das gleiche. Allerdings halte ich den Anrainer für die richtigere Bezeichnung, da Anlieger oft fälschlicher Weise mit einem Anliegen gedeutet wird.


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage, ob es das Zusatzzeichen Anrainer frei lt. StVO überhaupt gibt... !? http://verkehrszeichen.kfz-auskunft.de/verkehrszeichen_zusatzzeichen2.html
Ach übrigens kann das Zusatzzeichen 1020-32 nur im Zusammenhang mit Park- und Halteeinschränkungen benutzt werden, nicht im Zusammenhang mit Zeichen des fließenden Verkehrs.


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Man wird sich über Dein Schreiben köstlich amüsieren und wahrscheinlich wirst Du Auszüge daraus bald irgendwo im Netz als lustiges Schreiben wiederfinden.

Alle von Dir angeführten Urteile beziehen sich auf Grundstücke und, wenn Du auf einem Grundstück angeln darfst ist das auch OK, nicht aber bei Wasser


----------



## milhouse (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Ich würde es einfach machen. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Problem. Und sollte es mal zu einem Konflikt kommen, ist Höflichkeit Trumpf und wenn die Herren der Staatsmacht der Höflichkeit und Argumentation/Erläuterung der eigenen Situation nur Sturrheit entgegensetzen, geht immernoch der Widerspruch. Wobei was kann einem schon blühen, wenn man, uhhhhh wie schrecklich, illegaler Anliegerparker ist.


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

es gibt dazu ein bgh- urteil, lest selbst: http://www.radarfalle.de/recht/sonstiges/anlieger.php

man beachte vor allem: Zitat aus o.g. Link "...Ausübung der Fischerei an einem Gewässer geschieht, das an der betreffenden Straße liegt oder über sie erreichbar ist. " Nix von wegen Grundstück, Gewässer ist angesagt!


----------



## bike44rot (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Alle dies interessiert - hier die Interpretation aus Bayern

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/Zufahrt zu den Fischgew2.pdf

#hThomas


----------



## Jose (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

... die diskussion innerhalb der anglerschaft hält an.

rechts- und linkskundige engagieren sich, wunsch und wirklichkeit überein zu bringen.

ich finde jedenfalls einen platz am wasser, zu dem mensch 30 min. gehen muss 'autofrei' viel viel besser. 
mehr als eine million (hat jemand die korrekte zahl?) fischerei-/erlaubnisscheininhaber wären im übelsten falle tausende von tief in der natur geparkte autos.
nee, will ich nicht.
(angler rein, autos raus! )


----------



## Ines (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man selbst dann rechtmäßig Anlieger ist, wenn man vor einem Haus parkt, um dort einzubrechen.|kopfkrat
Aber das hilft in diesem Fall juristisch natürlich nicht weiter...#c


----------



## Parasol (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Hallo,



Jose schrieb:


> ... die diskussion innerhalb der anglerschaft hält an.
> 
> rechts- und linkskundige engagieren sich, wunsch und wirklichkeit überein zu bringen.
> 
> ...



leider sind auch Angler nicht ausgenommen, einem natürlichen Alterungsprozess zu unterliegen. So gibt es leidenschaftliche und erfahrene Angler, die ein Alter erreicht haben, wo man diesem schönen Sport zwar noch nachgehen kann, aber nicht mehr jeden Platz zu Fuß erreicht.

Soll dieser Personenkreis, zu dem wir irgendwann alle einmal gehören, ausgeschlossen werden, obwohl sich eine Anfahrmöglichkeit bietet?


----------



## Jose (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



Parasol schrieb:


> leider sind auch Angler nicht ausgenommen, einem natürlichen Alterungsprozess zu unterliegen. So gibt es leidenschaftliche und erfahrene Angler, die ein Alter erreicht haben, wo man diesem schönen Sport zwar noch nachgehen kann, aber nicht mehr jeden Platz zu Fuß erreicht.
> Soll dieser Personenkreis, zu dem wir irgendwann alle einmal gehören, ausgeschlossen werden, obwohl sich eine Anfahrmöglichkeit bietet?



hab ich nicht bedacht, da sollte es vielleicht eine sondererlaubnis geben, alle anderen per pedes, fahrrad, roller, maultier...


----------



## Emshecht (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Man wird sich über Dein Schreiben köstlich amüsieren und wahrscheinlich wirst Du Auszüge daraus bald irgendwo im Netz als lustiges Schreiben wiederfinden.
> 
> Alle von Dir angeführten Urteile beziehen sich auf Grundstücke und, wenn Du auf einem Grundstück angeln darfst ist das auch OK, nicht aber bei Wasser


 
************************************
Sie nehmen eine große Verantwortung auf sich,
wenn Sie glauben, bereits vollkommen genug zu sein,
um über Ihr eigenes Verhalten 
oder das anderer Menschen Urteile fällen zu können, 
denn das kommt ja praktisch einem Unfehlbarkeitsanspruch gleich.

***********************
Zum Thema "Anliegereigenschaft":

Die streitige Frage ist schließlich durch den grundlegenden Beschluss des BGH vom 9.7.1965 - 4 StR 191/65 (vgl. BGHSt 20, 242) geklärt worden. Der BGH hat ausgeführt: 

Die Anliegereigenschaft wird durch rechtliche Beziehung zu dem an die gesperrte Straße anliegenden bebauten oder unbebauten Grundstück bestimmt. Diese können dinglicher Art (Eigentümer) oder schuldrechtlicher Natur sein (Mieter, Pächter u.ä.). *Nur dann könne z.B., was ein dringendes Bedürfnis erfordere, die Freistellung vom Verbot auch auf die nach der Verkehrsanschauung den unmittelbar Grundstücksberechtigten Nutzungs- und Aneignungsberechtigten (Jagdpächter, Fischereiberechtigter u. dgl.) bezogen werden, die anderenfalls ihr Recht möglicherweise nicht ausüben können. *

Nach der somit gefestigten höchstrichterlichen Rechtsprechung (vgl. auch OLG Hamburg, Köln Zweibrücken) ist auch der *mit einem entsprechenden Fischereierlaubnisschein* ausgestattete Angler *berechtig*t, eine mit dem Verbotsschild Nr. 250 und dem Zusatzschild "Anlieger frei" oder dem gleichbedeutenden Zusatzschild "Anliegerverkehr frei" gesperrte Straße zu benutzen, *wenn dies zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei an einem Gewässer geschieht, das an der betreffenden Straße liegt oder über sie erreichbar ist. *


----------



## Ademos (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*

Hallo!

Das bedeutet im Endeffekt, das Thema: "Anliegereigenschaft" ist offiziell geklärt.

Ich habe allerdings hier in Frankfurt ein zusaätzlisches Problem, hierbei handelt es sich allerdings um das Zusatzschild *Nr. 1026-36 "Landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei" und Nr. 1026-38 "Land- und forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei" *worüber ich keine aktuelle Regelung gefunden habe und die Behörden (speziell das Ordnungsamt) sich streuben Angler dem Bereich der Landwirtschaft zuzurechnen undzwar aus folgendem Gund:
*
http://www.ig-gersprenz.de/Recht und Gesetz/Anlieger frei.pdf

*Damit ist wohl diese Problem unantastbar... Leider!*

Gruß
Ade
*


----------



## Emshecht (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Straßenschild: "Anlieger frei"*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Man wird sich über Dein Schreiben köstlich amüsieren und wahrscheinlich wirst Du Auszüge daraus bald irgendwo im Netz als lustiges Schreiben wiederfinden.
> 
> Alle von Dir angeführten Urteile beziehen sich auf Grundstücke und, wenn Du auf einem Grundstück angeln darfst ist das auch OK, nicht aber bei Wasser



***************************
*Zitat*
Unter die größten Entdeckungen, auf die der menschliche  Verstand in den neuesten Zeiten gefallen ist, gehört meiner Meinung nach wohl die Kunst, Bücher zu beurteilen, ohne sie gelesen zu haben.
von Georg Christoph Lichtenberg



******************

Lieber Anglerfreund,
bevor Du dich hier köstlich amüsierst, solltest du zumindest in der Lage sein, Gesetzestexte zu lesen und auch zu verstehen.


----------

